# Gelbrandkäfer + larven



## Teichforum.info (28. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

habe einen __ Gelbrandkäfer und mehrere larven bei mir im Teich entdeckt :? Ehrlich gesagt, weiß ich nicht, wie ich das finden soll. Die Viecher sollen echt seeeeeeehr räuberisch sein. Habt ihr damit erfahrungen gemacht?
Drin lassen oder lieber rausfischen, bevor der Teich leergefischt wird?
Ich habe übrigens ne tolle site im Net gefunden für alle, die Gelbrandkäferlarven nicht von __ Eintagsfliegen- und Libellenlarven unterscheiden können, wie ich z. B. 
http://www.bioweb.lu/sapro/sapro.html
Viel Spaß beim Bestimmen!
LG 
Tina


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Juli 2004)

Hallo Tina,

bei mir im Teich gehts auch recht räuberisch zu. __ Gelbrandkäfer, __ Rückenschwimmer, Libellenlarven usw. fressen sich gegenseitig und anderes auf. Das ist halt Natur. Also lass sie fressen. Das regelt sich alles schon.


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Juli 2004)

Hi Tina 
Wür ihn auch drinn lassen.So wie er kommt so ist er auch schnell wieder weg.Las ihn ruhig mal nen bissel denieren  
gruss marcus  der nur einen __ Käfer hat


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juli 2004)

Hallo Tina,

hast Du Dir schon überlegt was Du dann nach dem Rausfischen mit dem Tierchen machen willst? Nur rausfischen und dann wegbringen funzt nicht, der __ Käfer kann __ fliegen. Übrigens solltest Du weder Käfer noch Larve mit blossen Fingern anfassen, beide können ganz empfindlich zubeissen!

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juli 2004)

ich kann es auch nur gestätigen.... die gehen genauso schnell, wie sie kommen. Und selbst, wenn sie mal ein kleines Fischchen oder anderes Krabbelzeug erwischen... die machen einem nicht den Teich leer


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juli 2004)

Hallo Wasserfloh,

sprichst mir ganz aus dem Herzen.  Wäre froh, wenn ich ein paar __ Gelbrandkäfer hätte. Sind einfach irgendwo interessant. Ich glaube nicht (lasse mich nach dem Frosch-Abenteuer gern eines besseren belehren), dass sie grössere, gesunde Fische erwischen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Aug. 2004)

hallo,
ich hab auch welche bei mir im teich. die sind gigantisch!
meine kinder haben keinen finger mehr ins wasser gesteckt   

ich würde sie drin lassen. meist verziehen sie sich im nächsten oder übernächsten jahr.


----------



## Teichforum.info (10. Aug. 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe mich auch entschieden und lasse die __ Gelbrandkäfer in meinem Teich. Die Bitterlinge haben sich so gigantisch in meinem Teich vermehrt.....  
LG
Tina


----------

